# New from PA...To old to Learn?



## Poop (Dec 9, 2013)

your never too old to learn how to snowboard just enjoy yourself.:laugh:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

sdm74 said:


> 39 and just went snowboarding with my 5 year old daughter for the first time.
> We both are hooked.:yahoo:
> I hope I am not to old to learn, snowboarding was illegal at area resorts when I was younger so I went the skiing route, I was a intermediate skier at best, and also rode a skateboard (mainly on street) in my younger days.
> 
> ...


There are plenty of folks older than you that are regulars here. Some of them started in their 50s. I started at 31.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I occasionally ride up the chair with a 68 year old at my local hill where I grew up. I only go back there for Holidays now but I seen him over Christmas. He's not the best rider but he can tackle any terrain you throw at him. I see old people all the time at Breck and Key riding boards.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Are you kidding? :laugh:

I will shred until my body gives out. I work out as much as possible so I will be able to keep up with my 2 kids and my target steep and deep retirement date is 80. After that is is mellow groomer.:thumbsup:

NEVER TO OLD.

I am 41 and have the body and sex appeal of an 21 year old supermodel.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I started at 44...11 years later, still love it...infact just returned home from a 19" pow day:yahoo: and forcast look to get bigger one on Sat :bowdown:. And have been helping this 66 yr old dude who is just starting this year and he's doing great.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

You can definitely teach an old dog new tricks. 

I rode the chair up with an awesome old guy last week, he was 72 and rode like a champ. I did a couple of laps with him and ripped up some nice chutes and a couple of small (less than 5ft) drops. 

Go for it. It's a great way to stay active and if you enjoy yourself then that's a bonus.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

50 and going on 25 ( i don't remember first 25 so they didn't happen  ) started @ 49
because my son wanted to learn. Now got wife and daughter hooked 

ride on

I am from PA as well. Where about are you from?


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

nah, never to old i was riding the chair with a dude who was 70 on a snowboard last year. Dude was ripping for his age. He said he started when he was 65. He said he got tired of Skis and wanted to try something different, and never looked back.


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow that is all a great boost of confidence.
And now I don't feel bad for buying my board already..Lol
Figure I should do the rental thing with the daughter since she will be in a new shoe size every year

Larry,
I live in York PA


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I am a bit east of you in bucks
Have a place near mt picono as well


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i taught a woman her first lesson on her 80th birthday...treated her like she was made of glass (which she pretty much was) but i got her turning by the end of the hour

if you give up on learning, even stuff that may (will) hurt a bit, you might as well go buy your burial plot and start diggin


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

as for the kids rental ... I go the other route bought both my kids thier own gear
combo of used and new old stock
cost me about 10 or 15 more than rental fees
and they own it,


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 7, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> as for the kids rental ... I go the other route bought both my kids thier own gear
> combo of used and new old stock
> cost me about 10 or 15 more than rental fees
> and they own it,


That's not a bad price, then you can always try to re-sell. I did some work up at the Poconos, I forgot about that place. Its pretty nice up there. I'll have to put that on the list.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

sdm74 said:


> Wow that is all a great boost of confidence.
> And now I don't feel bad for buying my board already..Lol
> Figure I should do the rental thing with the daughter since she will be in a new shoe size every year
> 
> ...


if you go to a local shop they might be able to lease you a setup for the season for her to ride, i believe a lot of shops still do stuff like that... at least by me anyways.


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 7, 2014)

CassMT said:


> i taught a woman her first lesson on her 80th birthday...treated her like she was made of glass (which she pretty much was) but i got her turning by the end of the hour
> 
> if you give up on learning, even stuff that may (will) hurt a bit, you might as well go buy your burial plot and start diggin


That's a great point.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

You're definitely not too old. I've taken a lesson with a guy who was 82 once. He was pretty dang nimble.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Old is strictly a state of mind. Did not step on a board until I was 49. Never did the ski thing and with 4 full seasons under my belt, I can say it has been one of the best moves I have ever done. I ride with my teenage daughter, my brother and his two teenage kids and we have a blast.

Just remember, learning to ride is no different than learning how to ride a bike. You are going to have some falls along the way, but then the light will switch on and you will ask yourself what took you so long.

I strongly suggest you go straight to the bunny hill and take some lessons with your daughter. Your learning curve will be so much easier and you won't likely have as many hard falls.

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## offshore2morro (Jan 12, 2014)

"Arsenal Fan"? In Canada? Not the soccer team, surely. . ?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

sdm74 said:


> Wow that is all a great boost of confidence.
> And now I don't feel bad for buying my board already..Lol
> Figure I should do the rental thing with the daughter since she will be in a new shoe size every year
> 
> ...


Larry I started at 42 with my teenage sons when they had the chance to join the school club for discounted trips. Your never to old. 
Invest in some impact shorts, it is great for us older riders.

To your daugthers gear. Not sure what you meant by rent but, many of the local shops will rent an entire set up for around $125-$200 usually the lower end for younger kids. 
What is great about this is waxing is free. If she breaks or outgrows something within that year they just exchange it for the right size or fix it

Enjoy the family time I know I do. Riding with my nephew (20) I just taught him to ride last night going again today


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

slyder said:


> Larry I started at 42 with my teenage sons when they had the chance to join the school club for discounted trips. Your never to old.
> Invest in some impact shorts, it is great for us older riders.
> 
> To your daugthers gear. Not sure what you meant by rent but, many of the local shops will rent an entire set up for around $125-$200 usually the lower end for younger kids.
> ...


I started Last year (age 49), when we bought a place in the poconos. never did the skiing thing when I was young, and tried it (not my favorite), and I hated the boots. I went to a ski/snowboard shop looking at boards, since my son (9 at the time) wanted to board. I was talking with the guys and told them of my 2 knee surgeries and neck surgery and how I wanted something that was easy to get in and out and comfortable, they looked me straight in the eye and said you need to board not ski, less issues with knees. 
I said whaaat? I thought boarding was more strenuous. They convinced me boarding was the way to move forward. My son and I took a lesson, he was a natural, I was not, but I am very stubborn. I have been boarding ever since.
He is in the double blacks and park. I am just working on the blues.
Never going back to skis again. I feel so much more in control on the board, and the steeps don't scare me any more (just going fast down them does)

As far as padding, both my son and I wear impact shorts, and shirts. He has the soft variety. I have the demon snow Pro impact jacket. With my age and injury list, I don't take any chances... and of course we both wear helmets.

This year my daughter (7) took an interest and she had her first lesson. It was challenging but she is ready to go forward. not a fan of renting. Rather than renting I prefer the buying. The rental stuff have seen is horrible. For a few dollars more you can get a complete setup that is really nice and not banged up. with a small amount of time on google and scanning the deal on clearance rack

for example I bought her a k2 board brand new old stock (2010-2011) (flat rocker) year for $75 dollars, used K2 boa boots on ebay for $40, and we reused my son's old bindings (burton freestyle jr) helmet and goggles I bought on sierra trading post with discounts for $40.

total price 155 
at the end of the day , we can sell on craigslist or ebay after they out grow or give it to relatives or friends. It also helps them understand about owning and taking care.

As for waxing, I have a complete setup the free waxing is nice, but so easy for me to do it myself.


just my .02


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

andrewdod said:


> if you go to a local shop they might be able to lease you a setup for the season for her to ride, i believe a lot of shops still do stuff like that... at least by me anyways.


Sports Junkies in Vancouver does that for skis and for snowboards.


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yep we're diving in headfirst. We both have boards put together cheaper then a season rental through last year closeout deals from evo. 
Found her brand new boots on eBay
And I got a night pass to my local resort which gives me all nights free and 40% off daytime.
Also got both of us impact shorts mine are hillbilly impact shorts and hers are coming from china( which I didn't know until after I ordered.. doh!)

So wish us luck!

Steve


----------



## Martyc (Sep 8, 2013)

I started last year @51 and I love it, only wish I'd started years ago!


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

larrytbull said:


> I started Last year (age 49), when we bought a place in the poconos. never did the skiing thing when I was young, and tried it (not my favorite), and I hated the boots. I went to a ski/snowboard shop looking at boards, since my son (9 at the time) wanted to board. I was talking with the guys and told them of my 2 knee surgeries and neck surgery and how I wanted something that was easy to get in and out and comfortable, they looked me straight in the eye and said you need to board not ski, less issues with knees.
> I said whaaat? I thought boarding was more strenuous. They convinced me boarding was the way to move forward. My son and I took a lesson, he was a natural, I was not, but I am very stubborn. I have been boarding ever since.
> He is in the double blacks and park. I am just working on the blues.
> Never going back to skis again. I feel so much more in control on the board, and the steeps don't scare me any more (just going fast down them does)


larrytbull - I started snowboarding because it was easier on my body also. I learned to ski at 48 - never could progress past blues as the steepness of the diamonds on skis scared the heck out of me. It was also very hard on my knees and my thighs were always burning and the ski boots dug into my calfs that would leave bruises! I really hated the ski boots! 

My husband tried to snowboard at 52 upon watching my son try to snowboard and he just had to try it. The boots were so much better to walk in that it was worth it to him! He learned on his own - didn't watch any videos or read up on it. Had lots of falls. However, once I could see that you could go down ANY run slow it got me interested. I then decided for my 50th birthday to lose 50 pounds and learn to snowboard was my goal. Knowing all the falls he took while learning, he was really concerned I would hurt myself. I had a helmet, wrist guards, butt pad and knee pads while learning. I watched all kinds of videos on youtube and watch snowolf's videos and snowprofessors videos which helped before I even got on the slope as I had a game plan for learning. Didn't want to take a group lesson as it was very hard for me to get up on the board while sitting and I didn't want to hold the class up. No problem toeside, but being older I would just get winded really quickly. While learning my husband would help me get up trying to take a lot of the effort away while I was learning. Here's a short video he made of me learning. All the falls I took are on the video - so as you can see it wasn't that much. I have gone down diamond runs which I could never do on skis. Haven't done a double diamond yet, but enjoy it a lot better as I can go at whatever speed I want on the snowboard and not nearly as much pain as when I was skiing.

vicki learning to snowboard at 50 - YouTube

I had also heard that it was easier on your body to snowboard - well, once you got past the learning stage. I have just a little knee pain on my back knee after snowboarding for 2-3 days in a row. But only after I am done for the day - not while riding. We snowboard every weekend for 4 months straight with every other weekend being a 3 day weekend as my husband works 9/80 days! We rent a place for the winter at the base of the lifts so we just walk to the lifts - woo hoo! I haven't been on skis in almost 4 years, but just this past weekend the hubby and myself have decided to bring the skis up also next weekend just to see. It should be interesting!


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I actually started snowboarding because of knees as well, I tore my ACL and had quite a few other knee injuries in Basketball. Made the switch and ended up liking boarding better. (Lots of friends were making the change at the time anyway and it looked more fun)

It definitely easier on the knees, I've been working out enough now to where my knees are back to being strong so it doesn't matter now. Still riding though! I only ski if I go on dates with girls who ski who a group of people who are all skiers.


----------

